# Force Mono for Microphones?



## MSTheChosenOne (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi people,
since it's not in the list for developed features I would like to adress a problem for microphone users. Since I use a mono mic I would like to have the same option as in the old OBS. Where I can mirror the mono channel to both channels. At this point I need to stream everything in Mono to be heard on both ears ;)

At least I couldn't find it on the Output nor the Audio page.

Kind regards,
Chozen

PS. The feature is called "Force microphone/Auxiliary to Mono"


----------



## Osiris (Jul 11, 2015)

Click the gear next to "Mixer" on the main window, that has an option "Downmix to mono" for every audio device.


----------



## MSTheChosenOne (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you very much. Did not see that option :)


----------

